
The Oldest Beer Recipe in History from Ancient Sumeria, 1800 B.C - diodorus
http://www.openculture.com/2015/03/the-oldest-beer-recipe-in-history.html
======
duaneb
I believe this is actually the first written recipe, period.

------
contingencies
Interesting. I'm gonna read this at our poetry gathering in Kunming, China
this evening maybe along with some translations from original texts on
theistic views of intoxicants. Should make for some fun discussion.

------
jonsterling
"sumeria"? think it's called "sumer"

I translated this recipe back while I was in school! Lots of fun.

------
zzalpha
Pity historians will look back at this period and ask themselves "seriously,
what's with all the darn IPAs??"

~~~
Steko
Obligatory xkcd:

[https://xkcd.com/1534/](https://xkcd.com/1534/)

~~~
JasonCEC
I have the most mixed feeling about that XKCD.... it's funny, but really
misses the mark for people who _enjoy_ craft beer.

I think that the explosion in choices, availability, and quality have been
great for consumers, American manufacturing, and the community that these
breweries build around themselves.

[full disclosure: I work in the beer industry)

~~~
Steko
I could be wrong but I don't think the point of the comic is that all beer
objectively tastes bad since there are two people in the comic and one of the
two clearly enjoys beer/craft beer.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
I interpreted that differently: one of them has bought into the game of
pretending to like beer; the other is breaking the 4th wall and makes the
first one uncomfortable.

~~~
Steko
Could be. I file this one alongside other comics about (presumably the author)
not liking wine, lobster and sports.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
I didn't know that. Wow, I've found my soul mate!

